# Classic Red R8 V10 @ Audi Forum NYC



## VTAvantissimo (May 29, 2009)

Recently made a trip to the Audi Forum NYC and they had this Classic Red R8 V10 with full Exclusive alcantara interior on display. I had never seen an R8 painted this color. Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh very nice find! Thanks for posting. I'm going to run this in our blog tomorrow.


----------



## TonnyG (May 17, 2010)

WOW I love this. I'm kind of partial to it as my S5 has two tone Alcantara/Leather interior. If I had a chance I would pick this one up in a heartbeat.


----------



## TonnyG (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what happens to cars that have been at the Forum? Do they go to a dealer for sale or are they presold?

Tonny


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Nice find VTA! Color is terrific!

Did you happen to photograph the VIN?


----------

